

The man who cracked the code to scratch-lottery tickets - raganwald
http://www.thestar.com/news/article/933200--toronto-man-cracked-the-code-to-scratch-lottery-tickets

======
dminor
Previous discussion of a more in-depth Wired article here:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2166555>

------
Jsarokin
Just saw this. Awesome article. On another note, what is a geological
statistician?

